

Microsoft has signed a licensing agreement with BlackBerry manufacturer RIM - j_col
https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/248089220525195265

======
j_col
Press release from MS: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/Press/2012/Sep12/09-18RI...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/Press/2012/Sep12/09-18RIMPR.aspx)

